# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: VW Golf R - Rising Blue - New Car Prep! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: VW Golf R - Rising Blue - New Car Prep! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*VW Golf R - Rising Blue* 

Hi Guys, thanks for reading another write up of mine. This time it's a brand new Golf R in for a new car prep.
This car was booked in for:
- New Car detail

The car had covered a few hundred miles before the car reached me to give the owner an idea of how his new car drives 

Here is the car on arrival!














































On with the wash down and decontamination










Wheels done!



















Iron filings being removed



















The car had a LOT of contamination all over! This is a brand new car and all the rubbish on the paint really was robbing the car of a decent shine.










Here I am showing how much contamination is on just one half of a side window…

Fresh clay…










Window being clayed..










After










Notice the shape… this has only been used on half a window!

Its crazy how dirty and contaminated new cars come out these days.

Onto some marks I found looking around the car. It looks like something has been dumped on the bonnet here and slid off….




























Some lovely lines on this car, I do love a Golf R



















Moving onto the side pillars



















Once the car was polished up, the finishing details were done and we were close to a finish.










Swissvax Pneu on the tyres



















Alsorts of little bits done on the car, but rather than take hundreds of photos of each nitty gritty bit, i prefer to crack on these days and get the car to an amazing standard without wasting a lot of time.

Enjoy the afters! Its a lovely car!


























































































































































Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction BMW Detailing
​


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice, I love these cars as well.
What was protection of choice?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks incredible Jay, such a lovely gloss to it! Really nice colour when treated properly!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

I,m liking that a lot. Beautiful colour and great work.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Mmmm, thats a lovely car!!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great result - makes me realise where mine needs more cleaning. If you fancy doing a grey one, give me a shout.

I'm sure the owner was well pleased.:thumb:


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Great results as usual:thumb:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Stunning :thumb:
Love the shots outside the unit


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work on a great colour, vw fan will have to spend a moment wiping himself down if he views this :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

wow, cant believe the contamination you pulled off!! looking very fresh now… awesome car:argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic job love the colour


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always, great detail and write up. :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Looks incredible Jay, such a lovely gloss to it! Really nice colour when treated properly!


Its a lovely blue! always loved it, its the only colour to have an R in


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Love the colour and the finish is superb :thumb: I've not seen many mk6 R's on the road but I guess that's down to the price tag.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work and a fantastic looking car. I really like the R's.


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

That's an awesome result and just how a gorgeous car like that should be made to look. This is the result of an average dealer prep job on an 'R'... :thumb:










Love your write ups.

Detritus.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good Jay, lovely cars these are to work on 

Baz


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice


----------



## Spannertail (May 18, 2007)

detritus said:


> That's an awesome result and just how a gorgeous car like that should be made to look. This is the result of an average dealer prep job on an 'R'... :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes VW's demo now owned by GMP


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work jay.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Spannertail said:


> Ah yes VW's demo now owned by GMP


Eeak, thats a mess! I heard it was crashed by the GMP? gutted!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Really nice work, :thumb:.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Stunning car & great work! :thumb:

That colour for the 'R' is just legendary.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Stunning car & great work! :thumb:
> 
> That colour for the 'R' is just legendary.


Exactly! you should have ordered your golf in that colour


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning colour as mentioned. Very good detail mate.

Chris.


----------



## sunders2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunning car! Looks so much better now, great work! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work, write up and photos as always Jay.

Stunning car, if only they were a bit cheaper! (or I spent less eating out!)

Russ.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. I wish I had this car.


----------

